# Ultimate EMS bag contest



## fortsmithman (Dec 26, 2009)

A supplier of EMS merchandise is holding a contest to design the ultimate EMS bag.  The supplier is Sands Canada here is the link for contest 

http://www.sands.ca/Ultimate_EMS_Bag


----------

